# Tablero de Leds por puerto paralelo.



## Esdraas (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola q tal, soy nuevo por aqui pero tengo una duda y estoy pidiendo su ayuda.
Lo que tengo q hacer es un tablero o marcador en una plantilla de experimentos, pensaba hacerlo con leds y controlarlo por el puerto paralelo, el problema es q tengo q programarlo desde el ejecutable y no se como hacerlo ni que material tengo q utilizar...
me podrian ayudar???


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2010)

Holas Esdraas

1-Bienvenido
2- Evita usar "q" en lugar de "que" aqui no gusta el lenguaje msn

cuantos leds quieres controlar si son ocho no requieres mas que eso y ocho resitencias de 330ohms y programar en algun lenguaje...
que lenguaje conoces???
de que parte de guanajuato eres???
saludos....


----------



## Esdraas (Jul 19, 2010)

O lo siento, es la costumbre. Muchas gracias por tu rapida respuesta.
Pretendo ocupar 26, por lo que entiendo necesito una resistencia por led ¿no?
Queria ocuparlo como marcador:
 000     000
0    0   0    0 
 000      000
0    0   0    0
 000      000

algo asi...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2010)

Si quieres hacer una matriz 
ve esta pagina el circuito amarillo que dice control de potencia...
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lo&hl=es&tbs=isch:1&ei=puJETLS8Co3SsAODhvybDA

*** nota no sirve para algun proposito diferente al didactico.. tiene un problema de potencia... pero se puede corregir...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 19, 2010)

fijate en la pagina de Pablin, creo que hay uno para manejar 32 leds, sino avisá y hacemos algo, incluso si queres por puerto serie que usa menos conductores (por si tenes el panel alejado de la pc). Saludos.


----------



## Esdraas (Jul 19, 2010)

Bueno, podria hacerlo de la manera convencional y conectar los leds en ilera, pero necesito hacer dos ileras para poder simular un marcador (de goles por ejemplo). 
00000000  00000000  0-0
00000001  00000000  1-0
00000011  00000000  2-0
00000011  00000001  2-1
00000111  00000001  3-1
00000111  00000011  3-2
00000111  00000111  3-3
00000111  00001111  3-4
y asi sucesivamente.
cada cambio lo tengo que hacer "manual" aprentando una tecla en la pc. Pero no se como hacer el codigo para eso, y si tengo q hacer una para cada ilera o con el mismo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2010)

Lo que necesitas es el codigo o la parte electronica???
que lenguaje conoces???
en visual basic estaria bien o cual tienes???

saludos


----------



## Esdraas (Jul 19, 2010)

El que estamos utilizando es el lenguaje ensamblador con el programa Qeditor. Y tengo la mala suerte de que casi no hay ejemplos de ese programa


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhh.. no ahi si te quedo mal ese compilador no lo conozco en caso de que lo sea... y ensamblador hace 20años que no lo uso.. sorry...

Ojala y alguien te apoye...

suerte...


----------



## Esdraas (Jul 19, 2010)

jejejeje... no te preocupes me ayudaste bastante, Muchas gracias.


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 19, 2010)

mira, con este simple programa muevo 8 reles sin problemas con la misma fuente de la pc
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/download/control8.zip 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/8relelpt/index.htm
lo modifique y en ves del integrado 8 transistores darlington
un diodo de retorno del relay y otro saliente del puerto paralelo
manejo tenciones de 220V a casi 5 amp 
**pero no es tu caso pero capas sirva para algo
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
propongo un receptor y emisor ir en el arco y un 4017, cada ves que la pelota pase por la señal del Ir
el 4017  contara un gol hasta volver.
hasta luego


----------

